# Canon 5D Mark II vs Nikon D600



## myhackrifice (Sep 7, 2012)

_Nikon is making there move soon with the d600 and Canon certainly won't be making their small FF dslr anytime soon. _

*Info. about the d600.*

Very small and lightweight body
16 bit image processing
Expeed 3 processor ---- Idk what this would translate to with canon, i would guess double digic 4.
Maximum video recording: 30 minutes -------------- WOW!!
Built-in mic
19 scene modes
Magnesium alloy only on top and back only ----- makes it lighter I guess...
Maximum shutter speed of 1/4000 ------------ Seriously?
Shutter life: 150,000 cycles (the D800 is rated for 200,000 cycles)

24.7MP full frame sensor
Weight: 760g (850g with battery and memory cards), 
3.2" LCD with 921K dot with ambient sensor control
HDMI output
Video compression: H264/MPEG-4
Full HD with 30p, 25p, 24p, HD with 60p, 50p, 30p, 25p ------ 60 fps thank god.
Viewfinder coverage: 100%
The Nikon D600 will have built-in AF motor
The body most probably will be weather sealed
The D600 will not have built-in GPS
ISO range: 100-6400 (with Lo-1 ISO 50 and Hi-2 ISO 25,600) --- Tad bit worse than the 5D
39 AF points (with an option of 11 AF points), 9 cross-type AF points --- LOADS BETTER
AF face detection
Exposure compensation: ±5 EV (same as the D800)

5 fps ( 5D II has 4fps)
2 SD card slots with Eye-fi support
Build-in retouching images functionality
Built-in flash with sync speed of 1/250s
Two user settings: U1 and U2
Fn button
Auto DX crop mode
In-camera RAW editor
Built in time-lapse functionality
Build-in HDR ------- Nice 
New external battery grip
Internal AF motor ------- Very nice
The price of the D600 is rumored to be very low - maybe as low as $1500, most likely 1799**


----------



## Kahuna (Sep 7, 2012)

Its fantastic to see Nikon respond 4 years after the introduction of the 5D II and 7 years after the 5D.


----------



## myhackrifice (Sep 7, 2012)

It is very sad to respond so late, but I mean... just look at Sony.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 7, 2012)

I would like to see D600 vs 6D(maybe). I believe Canon's new entry level FF will have similar specs with D600. Hopefully the price of new entry FF camera will be also about 1500.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm all for Canon, but I've been thinking more and more about selling out and getting a D800. But brands aside, you're asking if you should get a 4 year old camera or a brand new camera with better specs for the same price or less. Now ask yourself what the common sense answer to that is.


----------



## David Hull (Sep 7, 2012)

It lacks the one feature most important to Canon users -- an EOS lens mount.


----------



## nicku (Sep 7, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> I would like to see D600 vs 6D(maybe). I believe Canon's new entry level FF will have similar specs with D600. Hopefully the price of new entry FF camera will be also about 1500.



looool .....the price certainly will NOT be $1500. I believe somewere between $1990 and $2499.


----------



## lola (Sep 7, 2012)

nicku said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see D600 vs 6D(maybe). I believe Canon's new entry level FF will have similar specs with D600. Hopefully the price of new entry FF camera will be also about 1500.
> ...



There have been a lot of talk about the D600 being priced at around $1500, and I don't see why not?
If Canon had announced the D800, I most certainly believe it would be priced at around $4500.
If not $1500, I think D600 will have a price tag of $1999 at max!


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 7, 2012)

The d600 is better than the 5D2 in every way, but why is this even a comparison? The 5D2 is 4 years old now.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 7, 2012)

lola said:


> There have been a lot of talk about the D600 being priced at around $1500, and I don't see why not?
> If Canon had announced the D800, I most certainly believe it would be priced at around $4500.
> If not $1500, I think D600 will have a price tag of $1999 at max!



The talk was that it _might_ be as low as $1500, nothing for certain. I think $2000 seems more likely with those specs, but I could be wrong, we'll find out soon I guess. I'm curious to see what the Sony A99 is like.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 7, 2012)

"Nikon is making there move soon with the d600"

So we've heard, repeatedly, exactly like the first post, in several other threads. How about we stop with this crap until we have a firm (or at least firmer) speculated date?

"Canon certainly won't be making their small FF dslr anytime soon"

This is news to people reading this forum in particular, as Craig gave a [CR1] to soon, quite potentially just to rattle Nikon on release.

A NEW FF going for less than $1800? Why would Nikon do that when don't HAVE to? A new 5DmkII body can be had for around $1800, so they don't have to price new-tech for under that. Also, if that is a bottom-line, then MSRP will be higher. At first I thought $2k would be too much, but seriously, if the MSRP is below that, they're giving away cash they just don't have to.

Seriously, I'd be interested in hearing the specs and price (here on the CANON FORUM) when there's something other than a rumor to talk about . . . but we got our yearly quota for "I'm moving to Nikon" and "Canon is out of touch" posts in early this year, so we're all good.


----------



## DB (Sep 7, 2012)

Irrespective of which manufacturer produces a sub-$2000 FF DSLR that is capable of shooting 1080p HD video at various user-selectable frame rates, it will be bought by thousands of film school students at colleges and Media/Communication Studies undergrads at Universities throughout the world. This summer I sold my 50mm f/1.4 to a 3rd year film student (pursuing a 4-year Bachelors degree in film-making) who told me that all of his classmates were now purchasing the 5D2 for 1600 euros - a camera that they'd been using for years (on campus) - because now it was affordable.

Just as the T2i/550D brought 1080p 24fps cinema-style video production to the masses for a few hundred bucks, the 5D2 opened the door for 'Indie/Underground' filmmakers, so a sub-$2000 FF body capable of using low-light prime lenses, will create an entirely new market niche (not least of all for those Rebel owners that would like to trade up to full-frame).

I don't care which manufacturer produces the best budget FF DSLR, all I know is that my 7D will be replaced in early-2013, come what may. If there is a worthy successor in the form of a 7D2, then I will certainly consider it. However, I want a FF camera body with better resolution, IQ, DR, and ISO performance (+ 2 memory card slots). Canon's crazy pricing policy just means that I'll get top-dollar for my used L lenses and 7D.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 7, 2012)

@DB


> Canon's crazy pricing policy just means that I'll get top-dollar for my used L lenses and 7D.



I got an excellent trade in quote for my 7D today.. Thank god for Canons silly pricing!.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 8, 2012)

Kahuna said:


> Its fantastic to see Nikon respond 4 years after the introduction of the 5D II and 7 years after the 5D.


The D700 was the response to the 5DII. Personally, i'd prefer a D700 to a 5DII.
AF>Video for me
If the 6D doesn't come out before the end of the year, i'll probably buy the D600 or D700.


----------



## DB (Sep 8, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @DB
> 
> 
> > Canon's crazy pricing policy just means that I'll get top-dollar for my used L lenses and 7D.
> ...



By excellent, I'm guessing at least 850 quid, possibly 900?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 8, 2012)

800 with grip. It's got just under 20k on it and I bought it grey. Had my value.


----------



## rigatofegiz (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi to all
With great modesty I think that the d600 for video shooting will be always full of noise like all nikons
,the 5d ii no..even if it is 4 years old

Rigato


----------



## Tammy (Sep 17, 2012)

well, the D600 and 6D are both now out..


----------



## jaduffy007 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kahuna said:


> Its fantastic to see Nikon respond 4 years after the introduction of the 5D II and 7 years after the 5D.



Canon's response to the D600 is the 6D. Yeah, exactly. The 6D doesn't remotely compare to the D600.
Nikon has been kicking Canon's butt since 2007 and 2012's D800, D600 only shows Nikon pulling further ahead.

The 6D for $2100?! Canon has lost its collective mind.

Stop drinking the koolaid.


----------

